# Segestria Florentina... everywhere!!!!



## Sparxy (Jun 24, 2012)

Some of you may remember my post from a while back where we had found a huge spider living in our shed. Along with the funnel web and with the forum's help, we identified it as a rather lovely specimen of segestria florentina. Particularly big! You may have even remembered the video of us feeding it where I screamed like a girl.

Anyway, we now have loads of the things (of various sizes and stages of maturity) living in our back garden. In cracks in the wall, in the crack between our conservatory window and roof, everywhere. It's too many and they have to go to be honest. I don't want to kill them. I see the positives in them - they eat flies and wasps and generally don't get in our way. But when you're sat in our relatively small, box-like garden surrounded by funnel webs and hairy legs protruding from cracks everywhere, it's not a nice experience! My girlfriend is reluctant to come round and nobody wants to be in our garden hahahaha!

So i'm really looking for some help with a peaceful solution. I'm considering relocating them all to somewhere nearby. Another option is for an enthusiast or someone more accepting of our spider-friends to come round and collect them.

I need to act fast before my housemate decides to kill them (THE HORROR). We have a downstairs shower with a ventilation pipe above your head that connects to the back garden, he's scared he might get a little visit in the shower!

So any advice would be greatfully received :blush:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

You will never get rid of them completely lol


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

They are just spiders! Man up and get over it.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Easy.

1) Find a new girlfriend, one who's hot, super-wealthy, a fantastic cook, spoils you like an only child and doesn't know the meaning of the word 'headache';

2) Replace your friends with new friends who are into entomology and dead keen on being in your back garden more than any other persons because of the fauna, your amazing BBQ skills and because you're a great host;

3) Tell your housemate to butch up, they're only spiders; or replace him with one of the afforementioned entomologist friends (2) you've just made - ideally one of them that happens to meet the hot replacement girlfriend (1) role criteria aswell...

: victory:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Your girlfriend is reluctant to come round? Because of some bugs? 

Some women really give the species a bad name.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

boxofsorrows said:


> Easy.
> 1) Find a new girlfriend, one who's hot, super-wealthy, a fantastic cook, spoils you like an only child and doesn't know the meaning of the word 'headache';


If only that really was easy! : victory:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

tub them all up and post them to me ,i also have loads of female living around my house,could always do with some more to feed and look after :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Sparxy (Jun 24, 2012)

Hahaha, some great responses in here. I generally agree with the sentiments in this thread, they don't harm us. But when you are sat in the back garden its quite creepy and daunting, I totally get that. It's summer and we want to have BBQs with friends who might bring children etc round. Our garden isn't massive so when you are there, it literally feels like you are in spider city!!!!!

I think I might encourage my housemate to leave them for a bit and we'll just monitor the situation closely. I think alot of them may eat each other, get eaten by other predators such as birds so I think the problem may fix itself eventually. Having said that, if anyone wants their own segestria florentina and fancies a trip down to Portsmouth, feel free to come and get one!!!!


----------



## Sparxy (Jun 24, 2012)

forever_20one said:


> Your girlfriend is reluctant to come round? Because of some bugs?
> 
> Some women really give the species a bad name.


To be fair to her she hasn't actually said that, rather just expressed her dislike for the spiders. She's a good specimen really, but honestly it is pretty creepy just being in our garden at the moment :lol2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

mattykyuss said:


> tub them all up and post them to me ,i also have loads of female living around my house,could always do with some more to feed and look after :2thumb::2thumb:


I cannot find Any round here :devil: Give me some 




Sparxy said:


> To be fair to her she hasn't actually said that. She's a good specimen really, but honestly it is pretty creepy just being in our garden at the moment :lol2:



I should hope not! I've never understood the typical woman response to snakes, creepies, bats ect.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sparxy said:


> So i'm really looking for some help with a peaceful solution. I'm considering relocating them all to somewhere nearby. Another option is for an enthusiast or someone more accepting of our spider-friends to come round and collect them.
> 
> I need to act fast before my housemate decides to kill them (THE HORROR). We have a downstairs shower with a ventilation pipe above your head that connects to the back garden, he's scared he might get a little visit in the shower!
> 
> So any advice would be greatfully received :blush:


I'm in Fareham and they're endemic round here, you'll never get rid of them completely. I'm not too keen on them myself but have learned to ignore them for the most part. If you remove some then others will just come and move into the vacated cracks. You could maybe look into rendering the worst of the wall cracks and putting sealant round the edge of the conservatory to cut down on the number of potential homes! We used to get loads round our old back porch but when we replaced it my husband went round with the sealant so they can't get in there.

Re the shower vent problem, a piece of fine mesh will do the trick


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

As already stated you will never remove them.

If you really want rid and the spiders well being is of no concern I'd suggest a mix of 1 table spoon of washing detergent per litre of water. 

Personally I'd just leave them be.


----------

